# Smoker suggestions around $1K?



## ekill13 (Mar 13, 2022)

Okay, I've been smoking meat for a few years now. I started with a MES. I upgraded to a pellet smoker, and I have smoked indirect on my Weber kettle. That said, I'd like something that I can smoke on in the rain, which I can't do with the pellet smoker or MES, for obvious reasons, that has fairly decent capacity, which when set up indirect the kettle really doesn't. 

Like I said in the title I'm looking to spend no more than around the $1K mark, although I could go to around $1,200. Regardless, the cheaper the better, but I want good quality.

I also want the real wood/charcoal taste. So, I've been thinking about a few options. I thought of a WSM or a Drum, but I like having a door and being able to see what's going on with all my meat without having to take the top rack with meat out. I'm sure they cook great, but they're not really what I'm looking for. 

I thought about a Weber Summit Kamado, but I'm not sold on it for a few reasons. First, in researching, I've come to the conclusion, although purely based on what others have said, that the smoke flavor from a kamado, because of limited airflow, is either fairly weak or somewhat acrid because you tried to put too much wood. Does that seem accurate? The other concern I have with it is capacity. When I smoke meat, since I don't get to as much as I like, I generally want to smoke a decent amount of food to freeze. I might want to smoke a brisket, a pork butt or two, and maybe some ribs. Would that all fit on a 24" kamado?

I've thought about an offset, and I want one someday, but right now, I know that I don't have all day to feed it and watch temps, and I just wouldn't use it often enough to make it worth it. 

So, I've narrowed what I'm thinking about down to a few options, although I'm open to other suggestions. First, I've thought about not worrying as much about capacity and either using my kettle along with it or just smoking less meat and doing so more often and going with something like the SSOM Red Box Smoker. I've also thought about the Backwoods Chubby 3400. I know that on the Chubby I could fit a good amount of food. My only question on it in terms of capacity is clearance. When doing brisket, I'm okay with doing the flat and point separately if I have to, so the depth shouldn’t be an issue. 

I've also considered the Old Country BBQ Smokehouse, but I see a few issues there. First, I don't live near an Academy and I'm not sure how I would transport it, and it is currently sold out online. Another potential issue is construction. I haven't been able to find many reviews on it, and I'm unsure of how well it would hold up long term. If I'm spending $800 or $1000, I want something that will last for a long time. Has anyone used it and have thoughts?

The last option I've been considering is a double duty grill/smoker. I do have a pretty small patio, and being able to make more room by getting rid of the kettle would be helpful. The main two I've seen and am considering are the Hasty Bake Legacy and the Assassin 36". I haven't been able to find as many in depth reviews or videos on them, though. Any thoughts on going that route?

Anyway, thanks in advance for all the suggestions!


----------



## bauchjw (Mar 14, 2022)

Giving a bump, I'm not familiar with the rigs you narrowed in on, you have a good budget though. I will say that given your space, UDS and WSM have a stellar reputation and I have never heard/read any complaints or had any myself. You can still look at the meat, but if your looking its not cooking! Good luck!


----------



## ekill13 (Mar 14, 2022)

bauchjw said:


> Giving a bump, I'm not familiar with the rigs you narrowed in on, you have a good budget though. I will say that given your space, UDS and WSM have a stellar reputation and I have never heard/read any complaints or had any myself. You can still look at the meat, but if your looking its not cooking! Good luck!


Thanks. I'm actually leaning towards a UDS now. I have thought of a few options, including building one, but I don't have a ton of free time right now, and I have the budget to buy a good one. Right now, I'm leaning towards a Hunsaker or Champion UDS. I would really like an access door, though, which neither has in my price range, so I'm still weighing options.


----------



## unclebubbas bbq (Mar 15, 2022)

The Assassin 36 has my vote. It can be used as a grill or a smoker and does an amazing job


----------



## JC in GB (Mar 15, 2022)

*Check out a Hunsaker vortex smoker.  This is what I was thinking of getting in the $1k range.  A very nice product.  Saw a pair of them in operation at a competition.*
*








						Hunsaker Vortex Smokers
					

Hunsaker Smokers are competition-grade BBQ drum smokers designed and built in the USA to help you master every cook, from your patio to the competition trail. We build quality drum smokers, ugly drum smoker parts, and WSM & Kettle accessories.



					www.hunsakersmokers.com
				



*
*JC   *


----------



## JC in GB (Mar 15, 2022)

JC in GB said:


> *Check out a Hunsaker vortex smoker.  This is what I was thinking of getting in the $1k range.  A very nice product.  Saw a pair of them in operation at a competition.*
> 
> *
> 
> ...



Reread your post and see you are NOT looking for a drum.  My bad..  Should have read more slower.


----------



## ekill13 (Mar 15, 2022)

JC in GB said:


> Reread your post and see you are NOT looking for a drum.  My bad..  Should have read more slower.


Actually, after more research and thought, I'm leaning towards a drum, and the Hunsaker is in my top 3. I really want an access door, though, which unfortunately Hunsaker doesn't offer.


----------



## ekill13 (Mar 15, 2022)

unclebubbas bbq said:


> The Assassin 36 has my vote. It can be used as a grill or a smoker and does an amazing job


Thanks! Do you have experience with it? How is the smoke flavor?


----------



## bigfurmn (Mar 15, 2022)

For $1000 build an area to run your smokers you have in the rain. Couple walls and a roof. Doesn’t have to be fancy. You have the smokers, you need the place to do it it sounds like.


----------



## unclebubbas bbq (Mar 16, 2022)

ekill13 said:


> Thanks! Do you have experience with it? How is the smoke flavor?


My son has one and he loves it. It has 4 times the capacity of a drum style or WSM smoker. You add wood chunks to it just like a drum smoker and there is no problem getting smoke onto your meat. It is extra but buy the charcoal pan for it. You set it up like the snake method and you can get a 12-14 cook out of it. He added a GURU controller and the temps hold rock solid


----------



## northerngriller (Mar 17, 2022)

ekill13 said:


> The main two I've seen and am considering are the Hasty Bake Legacy and the Assassin 36". I haven't been able to find as many in depth reviews or videos on them, though. Any thoughts on going that route?



I was in the same boat as you and looked for something that had a large capacity, could do double-duty between smoking and grilling and would last a long time. My short list got down to the M-Grills M1, the Hasty Bake and the Assassin. I went with the Hasty Bake and I've been extremely happy with it. One thing to note about these is that the temp is controlled more from how much fuel you use rather than how much air flow you have. Coming from a WSM and kettles, that tripped me up at first. Once you get the hang of it it's a piece of cake. It's a super versatile device with good capacity and great access to both the food and the fire box. Cleanup is a breeze. You don't need to move food out of the way to tend the fire which is super nice. I highly recommend it.


----------



## ekill13 (Mar 17, 2022)

bigfurmn said:


> For $1000 build an area to run your smokers you have in the rain. Couple walls and a roof. Doesn’t have to be fancy. You have the smokers, you need the place to do it it sounds like.


Not allowed. HOA.


----------



## bigfurmn (Mar 18, 2022)

ekill13 said:


> Not allowed. HOA.


Gotcha. Makes sense then. Was just a thought.


----------



## mlk18 (Mar 19, 2022)

I would suggest you take a look at the OKJ Bronco Pro. They are around $750-800 and are pretty versatile. You can take the money you save (from $1,000) and buy a half umbrella, a second wire shelf, and some charcoal. That's what I did for my smaller Bronco and I am very happy with it. Probably won't violate your HOA either.


----------



## G8trwood (Mar 20, 2022)

I don’t know if you live near a buccee’s or not. Was by one yesterday and they have most of the OC lineup on display with several of each. I have never seen one at our local Academy


----------



## ekill13 (Mar 22, 2022)

mlk18 said:


> I would suggest you take a look at the OKJ Bronco Pro. They are around $750-800 and are pretty versatile. You can take the money you save (from $1,000) and buy a half umbrella, a second wire shelf, and some charcoal. That's what I did for my smaller Bronco and I am very happy with it. Probably won't violate your HOA either.


I have considered the Bronco Pro, but I think I'm down to a WSM with Hunsaker Vortex Basket, a Hunsaker Drum, or a drum I found on etsy that I can get to have exactly the features I want.


----------



## ekill13 (Mar 22, 2022)

G8trwood said:


> I don’t know if you live near a buccee’s or not. Was by one yesterday and they have most of the OC lineup on display with several of each. I have never seen one at our local Academy


Unfortunately, I do not live anywhere near a buccees.


----------



## 1MoreFord (Mar 22, 2022)

Look at the MasterBuilt gravity feed smokers or the Char Griller gravity feeds.  They can be found at Home Depot and/or Lowes.


----------



## ekill13 (Mar 22, 2022)

1MoreFord said:


> Look at the MasterBuilt gravity feed smokers or the Char Griller gravity feeds.  They can be found at Home Depot and/or Lowes.


I don't want anything that uses electricity. I want to be able to use it regardless of weather. I do like the idea of one of those, but I don't have enough room for everything I want, and I just don't want one of those as much as some other things.


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 22, 2022)

E
 ekill13
 I have the 22" WSM, the 22" kettle and a 26" kettle. The WSM has been relaxing in the garage for the past year or so. While the 22" kettle gets used for all my higher heat cooks, and the 26" has become my go to for larger cuts of meat and pure smoking. 

Here's a shot of it smoking away. That's a five pound meatloaf, a 5 pound pork shoulder, and 12 moinks sitting on the grate. I use the SnS for convenience, but it's not really necessary. 

 chopsaw
 is a kettle master and he uses the snake or banking method with superior results. Just some food for thought. 








Chris


----------

